# Dummies books ?



## IKE (Aug 21, 2017)

First of all let me say that me and computers go together about like oil and water.

I bought a new computer a couple of weeks ago and it has Windows 10 on it, I had Windows 7.

I see they make both a Windows 10 and a Windows 10 for Seniors Dummies book.....are they worth the money ?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 21, 2017)

No...


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 21, 2017)

I always liked the Dummies books. They're easy to learn important things from and easy to read, also well-indexed and organized.

Good luck with Win10 - I tried it and didn't like it, went back to Win7.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 21, 2017)

My new computer came with Win 10 and no problems.  Of course I don't use it for much.  I would not be buying the dummy books as there is plenty of help built in.  I ask Cortana if I need something.


----------



## Mike (Aug 22, 2017)

Just poke around your new computer Ike to see what is there,
you cannot damage anything as long as every window that you
open is closed with either the "X" at the top right hand corner,
or the "Cancel" button, that way, if you have changed anything
accidentally it will not be saved.

Get the classic shell http://www.classicshell.net/ here, And make your
start more like one that you are used to.

You will learn quicker just playing around.

Also get rid of all the "Apps" that are on the desktop, just
delete them as they are in the "All Programs" area too.

Good Luck.

Mike.


----------



## HipGnosis (Aug 22, 2017)

Playing around is not a 'quick way' to learn things for me.  I'll try a bunch of stuff, and then when it does what I was trying to do, I'm not sure what steps finally got it to do it.
And sometimes you NEED to do something specific, like ASAP.
I'm not a fan of the dummies books for computers.  But I worked with computers for many years so I'm not a computer dummy.  So I say; their worth is based on your level of 'dummy'.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 23, 2017)

HipGnosis said:


> Playing around is not a 'quick way' to learn things for me.  I'll try a bunch of stuff, and then when it does what I was trying to do, I'm not sure what steps finally got it to do it.
> And sometimes you NEED to do something specific, like ASAP.
> I'm not a fan of the dummies books for computers.  But I worked with computers for many years so I'm not a computer dummy.  So I say; their worth is based on your level of 'dummy'.



.
I am self taught when it comes to computers, I know enough to get by and stay out of trouble..


----------

